# Mediocre Artist Needs Something to Do



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I decided to post some of my art here, and perhaps commission some :-D 
I will have 5 slots open at a time, and you will need to give me at least a day to finish. The pictures will be free, as they aren't done with overly expensive materials, and so that everyone who wants a picture can have one . I can do it either in pencil (black and white), or in color (with colored pencils). I can do no scales, with scales, you name it. 

Please provide clear or close to clear photos of the subject. After all, I wouldn't want to miss any detail about these beauties  

Here are two examples I've drawn with no scales.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Could you do Azure for me? He's an EEHM. The second picture is a bit more recent if you want to do some color, he has more red in his fins recently.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

You can draw mine if you like. Never stop practicing <3 You just get better and better


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

How about Pi? I have more photos on my album on this forum or my journal (link in signature) if you want them. He's a super delta.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Okay, thank you everyone for replying!

So the order is as follows;

1. Tourmaline (Azure)
2. torileeann11 (and her multiple beauties)
3. BettaBoy11 (Pi) 

I'll try to get these done as soon as I can!


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there!  

Would love if you could do Mister Rogers in color. Your drawings are super fun.










This photo best shows off his colors. Let me know if it works!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

*First Batch-Finished!*

BettaBoy11- Pi is a beautiful fish, but unfortunately I messed up on his mouth and coloring. I'm really sorry  

So in order:

1. Tourmaline's Azure
2. torileann11's blue female
3. BettaBoy11's Pi


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

ShelbysFish said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Would love if you could do Mister Rogers in color. Your drawings are super fun.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that photo will be fine! I get to work on him right now!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks!!! It looks great!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Okay, I got Mr. Rogers done! I hope you like him.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

HTageant said:


> BettaBoy11- Pi is a beautiful fish, but unfortunately I messed up on his mouth and coloring. I'm really sorry
> 
> So in order:
> 
> ...


Great work! Jade loves it!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Azure came out amazing, thank you! Can I make another request?

This is Meeko. You don't have to color him in if you don't want to, his color is all over the place.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Can you do my veiltail boy, Romeo? 








Thank you so much!


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone!

Okay, so the order is as goes,

1. SplashyBetta's Romeo
2. Tourmaline's Meeko (Is it okay if I do him in black and white?) 

I'll get going on these right now


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

could you do royal for me? Here he is!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

*Finsihed w/ Romeo and Meeko!*

Here they are! I hope you like them!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> could you do royal for me? Here he is!


Sure thing! I'll get started on him right now!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

HTageant said:


> Sure thing! I'll get started on him right now!


awesome thank you!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> awesome thank you!


The colored pencil is a little scratchy, but overall I think he turned out pretty good  beautiful boy you have there!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you do Dangerous?


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> Could you do Dangerous?
> View attachment 759593


Sure! My condolences to you as well. He was a beautiful fish.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Here's Dangerous! I hope you like it.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's a challenge for you  what about Silhouette the black copper?


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> Here's a challenge for you  what about Silhouette the black copper?


Sure, I'll try her! Beautiful fish by the way!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

*Silhouette*

Oh gosh, I'm so bad at females and crowntails  I guess I need to practice more. (And perhaps buy myself some better colored pencils ) 

Well here she is!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

I apologize to everyone to about the difference in quality of some of these pictures... Sometimes it's harder to get them just right and such. Then there's also the coloring to take into account.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

HTageant said:


> The colored pencil is a little scratchy, but overall I think he turned out pretty good  beautiful boy you have there!


Thank you! It's perfect!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Romeo turned out amazing, thank you!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Lol you caught her funky rays just right! Thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Crystal please?


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Indigo Betta said:


> Could you draw Crystal please?



Sure, I'll get working on him right now!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

HTageant said:


> Sure! My condolences to you as well. He was a beautiful fish.


Thank you!


HTageant said:


> Here's Dangerous! I hope you like it.


OHH I LOVE it!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

*Crystal*

Sorry for taking so long! I was busy setting up two new tanks!

Here he is!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

You're welcome to do my little Marigold


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

fleetfish said:


> You're welcome to do my little Marigold


She's gorgeous! I'd love to do her. I'll probably post tomorrow, since this is the last day of spring break, and I have a lot of preparations to do before school


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

HTageant said:


> Sorry for taking so long! I was busy setting up two new tanks!
> 
> Here he is!



Its awesome Thank you for drawing him!:-D


----------

